# Tell Me Something That's...



## Arylett Charnoa

Bringing this back. Pretty much, you tell the above poster something that is the adjective they specify. Example:

Poster A: Tell me something that's squishy.
Poster B: Jelly. Tell me something that's awesome.
Poster C: Skateboarding. Tell me something that's sweet.


Tell me something that's smooth.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A rock. Tell me something that is gaudy.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Jewelry. Tell me something that's succulent.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Cake. Tell me something empty.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

(Cake? O.o)

Space. Tell me something that's infinitesimal.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Numbers. Tell me something funny.

Cake is succulent, Glace. If you're meaning succullent in that manner.


----------



## wolftamer9

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

monkeys.
tell me something that is scribblenautical.

monkeys are always funny.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Maxwell. Tell me something pourous.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

*porous

Sponge. Tell me something that's ugly.

(Fruits are succulent. I 've never had a succulent cake... As for numbers, meh, I guess they can be tiny in a certain sense.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Butts. Tell me something fun.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Amusement Parks. Tell me something that's fragile.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Ice sculptures. Tell me something that's rare.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Shinies. Tell me something wierd.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Earth.

Tell me something adventurous.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Indiana Jones. Tell me something that's clever.


----------



## wolftamer9

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Douglas Adams. Tell me something that's horrifying.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Things that have blades for arms.  Tell me something that's sparkly.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

My eyes. Tell me something that's sticky.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Jam.  Tell me something that reminds you of apples.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Oranges. Tell me something that's paradoxical

(D: how are things with blades for arms horrifying?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Time travel. It is almost ALWAYS paradoxical in some way.

Tell me something that's deadly.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Scorpions.

Tell me something that's boring.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

The colour gray.

Tell me something that's over the top.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

9-year-olds trying to act like 16-year olds.

Tell me something that's inevitable.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Death.

Tell me something that's mind-pukingly sugary.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A cubic ton of sugar cubes. 

Tell me something that's pure.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Distilled water.

Tell me something that's smile-worthy.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Tiny children.

Tell me something that's serious.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Psychological disorders.

Tell me something that dances.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A monkey.

Tell me something that's annoying.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Confusion, the status effect. I think most people can agree on that.

Tell me something that's vicious.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A bear. Tell me something that's just plain awesome.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Your mother.  Tell me something that's worthless.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Magikarp with an Everstone.

Tell me something that's fierce.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

That one guy from that one TV show about those clothes and fashion designers and shit.

Tell me something that reminds you of Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Twilight, of course.

Tell me something that smells.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A nose.

Tell me something that's overrated.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Call of Duty

Tell me something that's awkward.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Talking with a friend you haven't talked to in 6 years.

Tell me something that's soft.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A pillow.

Tell me something that's so fluffy that I'm gonna die.


----------



## wolftamer9

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Tony Tony Chopper's new guard-point.

Tell me something that's rubber.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Tire.

Tell me something that's rhythmic.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A metronome.

Tell me something that's exciting.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A rollercoaster.

tell me something that's liquidy.


----------



## MentheLapin

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

Don't make me go there Your own wedding.

Tell me something that's useful.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tell Me Something That's [Adjective]...*

A computer.

Tell me something that jumps.


----------



## MentheLapin

A young girl in a haunted mansion.

Tell me something that's unmentionable.


----------



## Mai

Voldemort. He Who Must Not Be Named.

Tell me something that is likeable.


----------



## Glace

Pokemon.

Tell me something that's childish.


----------



## hyphen

Dora.
Tell me something that's silky.


----------



## Glace

Silk.

Tell me something that's freezing.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Glace. 

Tell me something that kicked the bucket.


----------



## Glace

Mion.

Tell me something that's flexible.


----------



## sv_01

A snake.

Tell me something that's imposing.


----------



## Mendatt

Rayquaza. Tell me something that's entertaining.


----------



## Glace

An imposter.

Tell me something that's curved.


----------



## Mendatt

A bagel. Tell me something that's inedible.


----------



## Glace

The world.

Tell me something that's unimaginable.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Death.

Tell me something that's spectacular.


----------



## Glace

The world.

Tell me something that's luminous.


----------



## Mai

Staryu.

Tell me something that's motivating.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Cookies.

Tell me something that glitters but isn't gold.


----------



## Wargle

Glitter.

Tell me something that rhymes with Orange, ((did I break the game))


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Door hinge. ((I fixed it.))

Tell me something fit for a king.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A crown.

Tell me something that fights.


----------



## Time Psyduck

A thug.

Tell me something that's dead.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A corpse.

Tell me something that's morbid.


----------



## Mendatt

A corpse.

Tell me something that's animate but cannot move.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

A tree

tell me something that everyone has but noone wants.


----------



## Mendatt

A problem.

Tell me something that doesn't exist and has never been said and never will be.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

laskfh;nv gbv;pancv; 

tell me something that's purple


----------



## Mendatt

Your avatar.
Tell me something that can't be said.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I'm asleep.

Tell me something that annoys you to no end.


----------



## Mendatt

Fish.

Tell me something that you won't have told me afterward.


----------



## Glace

I like you. (?)

Tell me something that's thin.


----------



## Mai

A stick.

Tell me something that's tricky.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Threading a needle.

Tell me something far away.


----------



## Glace

The opposite side of the universe. 

Tell me something that's time-consuming.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

EV Training.

Tell me something that's extinct.


----------



## Glace

Dinosawrs.

Tell me something that's frustrating.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Filling out a job application with a mother who is not fluent in English. 

Tell me something that hits to key.


----------



## sv_01

Contro.

Tell me something that's powerful.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Water.

Tell me something old.


----------



## Glace

China.

Tell me something that's yellow.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Pokemon Yellow Version

Tell me something that one results.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Using Flame on a Croc.

Tell me something that punches.


----------



## Glace

People.

Tell me something that's cliche.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The Chosen One in any type of media.

Tell me something that swims.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

A Golduck.

Tell me something that must not be named.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

He Who Must Not Be Named, of course.

Tell me something that's numerical.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

3256987532.235

tell me something that's often misenterpeted


----------



## sv_01

Giratina.

Tell me something that's solid.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Xbox 360 (oh, hang on...)! Tell me something that's fluffy!


----------



## Time Psyduck

Wool.

Tell me something new.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

PhaRaoH doesn't have a blonde quiff! Tell me something alien!


----------



## PhaRaoH

Paul

Tell me something spicy


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Vindaloo! Tell me something orange!


----------



## PhaRaoH

The stars of Yu-Gi-Oh! cards

Tell me something electric


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Inclement Weather Armour Effect on Halo Reach! Tell me something that doesn't involve a ferret in your pocket!


----------



## PhaRaoH

Having a rat in your pocket

Tell me something that's cliche


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog! Tell me something that's an Easter Egg!


----------



## PhaRaoH

Master Chief's armour in the new Duke Nukem game

Tell me something that's cold


----------



## Time Psyduck

Reality.

Tell me something borrowed.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Jordan's popularity! (yeah, it's harsh, bite me) Tell me something blue! (this'll be interesting)


----------



## Time Psyduck

Neptune

Tell me something that's lost


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The cast of Found, oh wait... (you're no fun...) Tell me something that's stolen!


----------



## Glace

Food,

Tell me something that's artistic.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

... Art.

tell me something that's quick.


----------



## Glace

A satellite.

Tell me something that's heroic.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

... a hero.

Tell me something that you have to answer awkwardly.


----------



## wolftamer9

ummm... well... see, I'd rather not...

Tell me something that can find a bat.


----------



## Glace

A baseball.

Tell me something that's gorgeous.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Me. A pretty woman in a really good dress.

Tell me something that's fanciful.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Winning the lottery

Tell me something cool


----------



## sv_01

Weavile (both meanings)

Tell me something that's illogical.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Anger.

Tell me something that clicks.


----------



## Glace

A computer mouse.

Tell me something that's opaque.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Steel

Tell me something that's dull


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Steel! (it was there, alright) Tell me something that's snooker-related!


----------



## Krazoa

Cue-ball XD Tell me something that's cute ^.^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You... dressed... as... a... Neko... Tell me something that's Yu-Gi-Oh! related other than cards!


----------



## Krazoa

Yami xD Tell me something that's glowy ^.^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Fireflies! Tell me something that's cookie related! (yes, going for your weaknesses...)


----------



## Krazoa

Zoltan my cookie demon X3 Tell me something that's apple related xD (meow attacking your weaknesses too meow xD)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Bramley! (or is that jus hills...) Tell me something that's cosplay-related! (although that might be asking for trouble...)


----------



## Glace

Anime.

Tell me something that's egregious.


----------



## Krazoa

Neko Girls X3 Tell me something that's Death Note related ^.^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Apples! Tell me something that's Ghost in the Shell related!


----------



## Glace

... Ghosts!

Tell me something that's Hetalia-related!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Countries.

Tell me something that is heterosexual.


----------



## Zero Moment

Me.

Tell me something that is black and blue and looks like a cat.


----------



## Glace

My imaginary friend.

Tell me something that's buzzing.


----------



## Zero Moment

My Beedrill.

Tell me a Pokemon who's name translates into Terrible from Gen V.


----------



## Glace

Tympole. (It. Sucks.)

Tell me something that's fishy.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Fish

Tell me something that's just out of reach


----------



## sv_01

The Andromeda galaxy.

Tell me something that's insignificant.


----------



## Mendatt

Dust.

Tell me something that you can't tell me.


----------



## Time Psyduck

What I don't know.

Tell me something I already know.


----------



## Glace

That you can see the ending.

Tell me something that's accurate.


----------



## Time Psyduck

An atomic clock.

Tell me something that flies.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

A fly.

Tell me something that is quote-worthy.


----------



## Glace

The "I have a Dream" Speech

Tell me something that's free.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Air.

Tell me something that's _en español, por favor._


----------



## Glace

_Lindsay Lohan es loca, verdad?_

Tell me something that's lucky.


----------



## Zero Moment

The Irish.
Tell me what Deino translates into. Terrible


----------



## Glace

I don't look at spoilers. (Terrible)

Tell me something that's timid.


----------



## Aethelstan

An American in a world without social security.

Tell me something that's bulbous.


----------



## Time Psyduck

A bulb

Tell me something that's fast


----------



## Glace

A cheetah.

Tell me something that's fresh.


----------



## Time Psyduck

The prince of Bel-Air

Tell me something that's off


----------



## Glace

An incorrect answer

Tell me something that's annoying.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Zubat.

Tell me something indefinite.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

"Vegeeeeeta... VegEEEEEta..."

Tell me something that's fun!


----------



## Glace

Sports.

Tell me something that's kawaii.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Points to Avatar*

Tell me something that's Holo-Rare!


----------



## Glace

A Pokemon Card? (o-o)

Tell me something that's yucky.


----------



## Zero Moment

My nose.
Tell me something that is awesome.


----------



## Glace

Me.

tell me something that's brilliant.


----------



## Aethelstan

The guy who invented sliced bread.

Tell me something that's redundant.


----------



## Time Psyduck

3 cars for a 2-driver household.

Tell me something inspirational.


----------



## Glace

The Civil Rights Movement

Tell me something that's vibrant.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Yellow! Tell me something that's low on battery! (and you can't have PhaRaoH's phone)


----------



## PhaRaoH

PhaRaoH's pho-- Wait, I can't have that? PhaRaoH's laptop

Tell me something that's paper


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The pages in your Shaman King Manga! Tell me something that's being eaten by the Dragons in my signature!


----------



## PhaRaoH

Their tea. Of annoying anime characters

Tell me something that's metaphorical


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

My questions you still answer! Tell me something that's a gamble!


----------



## PhaRaoH

2p machines in arcades

Tell me something that's cubic


----------



## Glace

A cube.

Tell me something that's loquacious.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Glace.

Tell me something that's outrageous.


----------



## Time Psyduck

45% of trade offers on the GTS.

Tell me something that's depressing.


----------



## Glace

Family deaths.

Tell me something that's uplifting.


----------



## Time Psyduck

A lift.

Tell me something round.


----------



## Glace

A circle.

Tell me something that's hideous.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Someone caught by a bomb.

Tell me something green.


----------



## Glace

Grass.

Tell me something that's pompous.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Smugleaf.

Tell me something that's humble.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Pie.

Tell me something that's calming.


----------



## Glace

Nature.

Tell me something that's taut.


----------



## Sypl

Rope. Tell me something that's brown and sticky.


----------



## sv_01

Mud. Tell me something that's irresistible.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Gravity.

Tell me something that's fast.


----------



## Glace

A bugatti.

Tell me something that's bothersome.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Internet traffic because of the Royal Wedding, Beatification, and bin Laden death.

Tell me something that has fast become an Internet meme.


----------



## Glace

Caramelldansen.

Tell me something that's cheap.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Anything but gasoline.

Tell me something imaginary.


----------



## Legos

Truth.

Tell me something that wins.


----------



## Aethelstan

FTW's (P.S. That wasn't an adjective you used.)

Tell me something that's florescent.


----------



## Glace

Lights.

Tell me something that's audacious.


----------



## Sypl

Green Joltik

Tell me something that's green and is an electric spider.


----------



## Time Psyduck

An eight-legged Electrike.

Tell me something that doesn't have a single correct answer.


----------



## Sypl

E

Tell me something that's filled with letters.


----------



## sv_01

The Ruins of Alph.

Tell me something that's obvious.


----------



## Zero Moment

Captain Obvious.

Tell me something that's Chuck Norris related.


----------



## Glace

Chuck Norris.

Tell me something that's peaceful.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

a dead person.

Tell me something that's virtuous.


----------



## Zero Moment

Virtue.

Tell me something that is awesome.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A backflipping fire shooting woman with a big sword who rides on the back of a dragon and wears a trenchcoat plus sunglasses.

Tell me something that is deadly.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Death

Tell me something that's boring.


----------



## Glace

Boredom.

Tell me something that's unreal.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Fantasy.

Tell me something that's sexy.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Sex.

Tell me something that people consider a deity.


----------



## sv_01

Jesus Christ.

Tell me something that's futile.


----------



## Aletheia

Resistance.

Tell me something that is totally kawaii.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Cubchoo.

Tell me something big.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Gabe Newell

Tell me something that's illegal.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Murder

Tell me something nice


----------



## SonicNintendo

Me.

Tell me someone stuck up with themselves.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A snooty rich person.

Tell me something that reeks.


----------



## Time Psyduck

A sewer.

Tell me something that's detailed.


----------



## sv_01

Descriptions of monsters in very scary horror stories.

Tell me something that's inseparable.


----------



## sv_01

Descriptions of monsters in very scary horror stories.

Tell me something that's inseparable.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Humans and other humans.

Tell me something that's ephemeral.


----------



## wolftamer9

short amounts of time.

tell me something that's completely relevant to a completely irrelevant situation.


----------



## Time Psyduck

How much of something irrelevant you have.

Tell me something that never ends.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Friendship.

Tell me something that's simple.


----------



## Time Psyduck

2+2

Tell me something mad.


----------



## wolftamer9

Alfred E. Neuman.

Tell me something claustrophobic.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Some friend of mine named Rico.

Tell me something that repeats itself.


----------



## Lili

Looped videos.

Tell me something that likes television remotes and raccoons.


----------



## Time Psyduck

A couch potato with a stripe fetish.

Tell me something that's conventional.


----------



## zeKieranator

Wisdom.

Tell me something that's edible.


----------



## wolftamer9

Gasparde, from the fourth One Piece movie (candy-candy fruit FTW!)

Tell me something that's broken and should stay that way.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Conventions from the 20th century.

Tell me something that is always awkward.


----------



## zeKieranator

Silence in an elevator.

Tell me something that is redundant.


----------



## Time Psyduck

A forum games sub-forum in forum games.

Tell me something rebellious.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Luke Skywalker

Tell me something that's hungry


----------



## Time Psyduck

Me.

Tell me something that's red.


----------



## Aethelstan

The face of someone who just got Punk'd.

Tell me something that's rhetorical.


----------



## zeKieranator

Questions.

Tell me something that's painful.


----------



## Lili

Needles being injected into your toe.

Tell me something that cries a lot.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Me.

Tell me something that whines a lot.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Next door's f*****g dogs!!! Tell me something that's wearing a long coat!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Epic badasses.

Tell me something that backflips.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

a ninja.

Tell me something that makes no sense to one person, yet perfect sense to another.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

This sentence: "YOU PANKIN' SOUPSKATIN' CRUNKER! HOW /DARE/ YOU CARK FOR MY DAUGHTER'S SOUP?! OH MY CLOOOCCK, WHAT?!" 

Tell me something that's blue.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Bachuru's eyes, claws and things on its forehead! Tell me something that's not really on Living, even though the guide says it is...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A reference to something that I have never seen.

Tell me something that's old.


----------



## Lili

Memes that everyone knows about.

Tell me something that actually matters.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Chocobo's like been scratched behind the ear! Tell me something that's from the 80's (other than me or Inuzuka 007)!


----------



## Aethelstan

Michael Jackson

Tell me something thats oculus.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Repairo.

Tell me something that's Slytherin.


----------



## Lili

DRACO MALFOY CRYIN' IN THE BATHROOM

Tell me something that tastes like peppermint.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Probably one of those Bertie Bott's beans in Harry Potter.

Tell me something that's wizard.


----------



## Lili

DRACO MALFOY CRYIN' IN THE BATHROOM

Tell me something that can be payed for with a debit card.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Most things that are purchasable in this country.

Tell me something that's only five.


----------



## DarkAura

Five dollar footlong
Tell me something that you dont see in everday life.


----------



## Lili

A pig eating a watermelon while reciting Shakespeare in French.

Tell me something that happens on Thursday at the Olympic Studios.


----------



## DarkAura

They replace the flame...every day actually...XD

Tell me something that all of us members have in common.


----------



## Lili

( I said Studios, not Stadium)

We all like Pokemon.

Tell me something that sings like a banshee.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

a banshee

Tell me something that grows in nature, that is blue and that is not a blueberry.


----------



## DarkAura

a bluebush

tell me something that's a beverage, and rhymes with Iet Oke


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

fuck dat

ZIET ROPE

tell em something that is you


----------



## Lili

Me.

Tell me something that is retro.


----------



## DarkAura

Moi!

Tell me something that is Diet Coke


----------



## Mai

Diet Pepsi.

Tell me something that enjoys swimming and is not a fish.


----------



## Zapi

Tigers.

Tell me something that's bright purple.


----------



## Lili

Twilight Sparkle.

Tell me something that sings opera.


----------



## Zapi

The Great Mighty Poo.

Tell me something that's intelligent.


----------



## Lili

Not the game you linked.

Tell me something that you would find down south.


----------



## DarkAura

The gulf

Tell me something that begins with "If you________, then your a redneck"

(I was up all night listening to blue collar. It's meh to me)


----------



## Zero Moment

You know you're a redneck when your mother is also legally your sister. (o.0)

Tell me something that's kawaii.


----------



## Lili

My crush.

Tell me something that is beautiful because God makes no mistakes.


----------



## DarkAura

Angalina Jolie(XD)

Tell me something thats me


----------



## Zapi

A charizard fan.

Tell me something that's amazing.


----------



## Lili

Butter.

Tell me something that's really old and runs fast.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

My grandpa.

Tell me something that is not me.


----------



## Zapi

Myself.

Tell me something that is fancy.


----------



## Lili

Manehattans.  Not Manhattan.  Manehattan.

Tell me something that advertizes a lot.


----------



## DarkAura

an advetizer.

tell me something that is awesome


----------



## Zapi

Life, sometimes.

Tell me something that is glorious.


----------



## DarkAura

me

tell me something thats nice


----------



## Lili

Music.

Tell me something that's repetitive.


----------



## PhaRaoH

Adverts.

Tell me something that's motivational


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Every song ever made by Sting and The Police! (I could have done in the style OF The Police, but I didn't want to bore you with too much repetition...) Tell me something that has Vampires that break the norm NOT related to Twilight!


----------



## Lili

The Bible.  Everyone knows there were vampires in the Bible.

Tell me something that tastes like a strawberry.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

A strawberry.

Tell me something that can both fly and swim, that is a mammal and that _exists.

...

In the real world._


----------



## Glace

A human, with the right technology.

Tell me something that's loquacious.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Commentators! Tell me something that's only found on Xbox Live!


----------



## Mai

XBox live promotions.

Tell me something that you're 0kay with.


----------



## DarkAura

everything except killers, rapers, and calling ghost busters since it's so lame since 1989, XD

Tell mesomething that is awesome


----------



## Lili

Rainbow Dash.  She's also about 20% cooler.

Tell me something that's white and can fly.


----------



## DarkAura

PEGASUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell me something that's a singer


----------



## Mai

Pinkie Pie. xD

Tell me something that's annoying.


----------



## DarkAura

Me

Tell me something that every one wants, but doesnt really need.


----------



## Lili

A pet goat.

Tell me something that drinks coffee and has four legs.


----------



## DarkAura

a centaur

Tell me something that likes to animate


----------



## Lili

Anyone who uses Flash.

Tell me something that likes to wear boxers with monkeys on them.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Jus looks at Lili* Tell me something that's been Tangoed!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A spicy Latin tango woman.

Tell me something that punches you in the face.


----------



## Lili

Chuck Norris.

Tell me something that tastes like amazing-sauce.


----------



## Spatz

...Peri

Tell me something that rhymes with Megalomaniac...


----------



## Lili

Poop.

Tell me something that passes gas frequently.


----------



## Spatz

You post whores

Tell something that's stupid...


----------



## Lili

Certain people who CAN'T DRIVE ON THEIR OWN SIDE OF THE ROAD

Tell me something that's infuriating.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Your computer being slowed down cuz of scans (was gonna say those damned dogs next door, but, don't wanna seem too repetitive...)! Tell me something that's downright ridiculous!


----------



## Mai

People drinking hot chocolate in the summer (myself included). 

Tell me something that makes you giggle.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Cheesy jokes! Tell me something that's Gundam related but not from U.C.!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Sgt. Frog.

Tell me something that's evil and terrible.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Your answer! (What's Sgt Frog got to do with Gundam?) Tell me something that's overrated, other than Final Fantasy VII!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Yami Angel Christian said:


> Your answer! (What's Sgt Frog got to do with Gundam?) Tell me something that's overrated, other than Final Fantasy VII!


(Keroro is a gigantic Gundam fan)

Um, might catch some flak for my answer here but...religion!

Tell me something that's Homestuck related. (413th post bitches)


----------



## Eloi

The answer is also religion. 
Er, how about MS Paint?
x3

What is something that is cute?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Cap'n Sofa said:


> (Keroro is a gigantic Gundam fan)
> 
> Um, might catch some flak for my answer here but...religion!
> 
> Tell me something that's too expensive.


(I'm still not with you, my mate watches on YouTube this guy called Rrobbert184/GundamTK, and when he was watching the Gundam Abridged he kept telling me it had this guy called "2Old4Toys" as though I knew who that was, and now Inuzuka keeps talking about this Techaman as though I know more about where it's from than he does, and I've no idea what a Techaman even is, and I can't see anyone giving you frak for calling religion overrated, I've jus gotten away with calling Final Fantasy VII overrated! Three times now! I'm British and all, so...)

Back on topic:
*EDIT ninja'd*

Cute: Mew!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Feferi Peixis


Tell me something that's dangerous


----------



## SquishierCobra

Sky diving.


Tell me something that's EPIC!


----------



## Coroxn

Me!
Tell me something that's turtle-shaped.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Carracosta

Tell me something that's annoying


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Stickers that leave residue on the surface you're trying to pull them from.

Tell me something that's paradoxical.


----------



## Coroxn

Kangashkan is born with a babe in it's pouch.

Tell me something that's inspirational.

(Squishier Cobra, I was setting you up for 'A turtle'.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The inspirational speech characters make in movies and stuff to rouse a gloomy crowd living in a crapsack world.

Tell me something that's cliché.


----------



## Coroxn

The above inspirational speech characters make in movies and stuff to rouse a gloomy crowd living in a crapsack world.

Tell me something that's enigmatic.


----------



## The Omskivar

The heat lightning plaguing my entire town.

Tell me something that's reminiscent of your extended family.


----------



## Coroxn

The Scent of scented pine cones I smelt in France that my Aunt has imported to her house in bucketloads.

Tell me something that's Scooby-Doo-Esque.


----------



## SquishierCobra

A thing on Newgrounds called Sonic Adventure 2 Explained in Four Minutes.


Tell me something that is hilarious


----------



## The Omskivar

YOUR FACE

Tell me something that is sarcastic


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Really? 

Tell me something that's cynical.


----------



## Starship Trooper

Cheaters prosper, all the goddamn time.

Tell me something about outer space.


----------



## The Omskivar

It gots no air :O

Tell me something that scares you about your personal immediate future.


----------



## FwaSaki-chan

A flower

Tell me something that is funny


----------



## Luxcario

Swinub
Tell me something that's infinite.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Numbers.

Tell me something that's a meme.


----------



## Ever

...invisichomp?

Tell me something that's winged.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Wingull. :D

Tell me something that is made of Water.


----------



## Ever

Humans (mostly)

Tell me something that's dorky


----------



## SquishierCobra

Zombie nerds

tell me something that's on fire


----------



## Zero Moment

Your face


Tell me something that is adorabloodthirsty


----------



## Ever

Me!

Tell me something that's from Max Ride


----------



## Tomboy

Fang.

Tell me something thats colorful


----------



## Ever

Rainbow Unicorns OMG

Tell me something that makes you cry.


----------



## Starship Trooper

This song NOTHING BECAUSE I AM A BIG STRONG MANLY MAN

Tell me something that's important to you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

My best friend.

Tell me something that's magic.


----------



## Ever

Unicorns and rainbows 

Tell me something that you hate.


----------



## Starship Trooper

Waiting in line, any line. Especially one that's moving slowly.

Tell me something you do to relax.


----------



## SquishierCobra

You don't wanna know.

Tell me something that's uncalled for.


----------



## Zero Moment

YOUR MOM


Tell me something that is blind.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Stevie Wonder.

Tell me something that crosses the line.


----------



## DarkAura

a guy crossing a line

Tell me something that's blind, deaf, and dumb.


----------



## Zero Moment

Your mom


Tell me something that is REALLY FUCKING RAGEY


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Challenge Accepted!

Tell me something thats sharp.


----------



## DarkAura

(dude, thats low, even for you. Uncool. >=( ) < This was directed to LS99

You

Tell me something that's as cool as MLP FiM

Sorry, got ninja'd

A sharpened pencil.

Tell me something that's as cool as MLP FiM


----------



## Zero Moment

Jailbreak


Tell me something that is soooooo cooooooool


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Pokemanz.

Tell me something that's boring.


----------



## DarkAura

Not playing video games.

tell me something thats awesome


----------



## Zero Moment

Homestuck

Tell me something that is badass


----------



## DarkAura

Charizards

Tell me something that's a dragon type.


----------



## Zero Moment

Almandine


Tell me something that is kawaii


----------



## Mai

Almost anything from the POV of many people.

Tell me something that's unique!


----------



## Starship Trooper

Any arbitrary person.

Tell me something about night.


----------



## Ever

It is dark

Tell me something that has horns.


----------



## sv_01

Gamzee

Tell me something that's crazy.


----------



## Ever

I ate the moon.

Tell me something that is fat.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

Snorlax.

Tell me something that has value.


----------



## Ever

Pokemon Blue

Tell me something that likes sunshine.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Sunflowers

Tell me something that is chaotic.


----------



## Ever

Passing Period :P

Tell me something that's colorful and had a horn
I am hoping for something...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...A unicorn with a broken horn?

Tell me something that's sparkly.


----------



## hyphen

Glitter

Tell me something that's powerful.


----------



## Ever

(I was hoping for Rainbow Unicorns)

Uh...Bulldozers?

Tell me something that has three eyes.


----------



## Mai

A tricylops.

Tell me something that excites you!


----------



## Ever

The Hunger Games movie!

Tell me something that makes you hyper


----------



## hyphen

Fanfic updates :3

Tell me something that's annoying.


----------



## Ever

Server Busy

Tell me something that makes you giggle uncontrollably!


----------



## hyphen

People (yes.)

Tell me something that's crazy.


----------



## Ever

Stating that you are an underage cow in a lizard suit.

Tell me something that glows


----------



## sv_01

Lava.

Tell me something that's majestic.


----------



## Aletheia

Princess Celestia.

Tell me something that's heart-moving.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Heart surgery

Tell me something that's fat.


----------



## Ever

0.9 pencil lead

Tell me something that's fried


----------



## hyphen

Chicken

tell me something that's soapy


----------



## Ever

Shampoo?

Tell me something that's Ghostly.


----------



## Luxcario

Haunter?
Tell me something that's invisible.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Points to Avatar* Tell me something that's good about the Euro! (This should be fun(ny)!)


----------



## Mai

It's used in a lot of countries?

Tell me something that people pretend to know about but really don't.


----------



## Dar

E=mc squared

tell me somthing that has to do with pandas :3


----------



## Luxcario

My room - it's full of my panda collection.

Tell me something that's dark.


----------



## Ever

Dark Koala :3

Tell me something that's forbidden.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Talking about Fight Club

Tell me something that's redundant.


----------



## Ever

Saying that a story with dragons, elves, and faeries is magical.

Tell me something that's cliche.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Superhero comics

Tell me something thats' pure evil


----------



## Luxcario

Osama Bin Laden
Tell me something that's green.


----------



## Ever

Grass :3

Tell me something that's slimygross.


----------



## Tomboy

Rotten banannas.  Tell me something that's supecalafragilisticexpialadocious.


----------



## Ever

Cloudsong :P

Tell me something that's something.


----------



## Luxcario

An egg and when you open it a deformed baby chicken comes out.

Tell me something that's creepypasta.


----------



## sv_01

An evil zombie vampire Spiritomb.

Tell me something that's translucent.


----------



## Mai

Something that's not opaque.

Tell me something that's "me."


----------



## Ever

Red glasses? :D

Tell me something that is edible


----------



## Monoking

Solrock rice crackers.
Tell me something that's spunky.


----------



## Ever

You :D?

Tell me something that's ~awesome sauceity~


----------



## Zero Moment

Awesome applesauce

Tell me something that is batshit insane and goes honk HONK honk


----------



## Ever

Annoying car drivers in tunnels (no really)

Tell me something that makes you want to scream.


----------



## Monoking

My mom.

Tel me something kewl.


----------



## Dar

being kewl

tell me something thats green and goes BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Monoking

Me! I say that all the time at home!

Tell me something dark.


----------



## Ever

My closet.

Tell me something friendly.


----------



## Monoking

Hi.

Tell me something deep.


----------



## Ever

Life is like a box of glitter. Tis shiny :3

Tell me something that's maternal.


----------



## Monoking

Being a mom.
Tell me something pokemon.


----------



## Ever

So I heard you liek Mudkipz.

Tell me something that describes me.


----------



## Monoking

Mmmm, good.
Tell me something that describes _me._


----------



## Ever

You are a fan of Forum Games!

Tell me something about stalkers


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> You are a fan of Forum Games!


That all?

Um, they stalk.

Tell me something about female dragonite.


----------



## Ever

They are aqua and orange.

Tell me something that's outrageous.


----------



## Mai

Alraune's old usertitle.

Tell me something competitive.


----------



## Ever

ASB

Tell me something golden (I am hoping for something here)


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> ASB
> Tell me something golden (I am hoping for something here)


Aren't we all?


Whatever you imagine it to be.


----------



## Spatz

Three Wolf Moon

Something idiotically ironic?


----------



## Monoking

Someone who was left right.
(Happened to me)

Tell me something that is an obscure pokemon or dragon ball z reference.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Bibidy bobidy boo!

Tell me something that's still yet to have a parody!


----------



## Luxcario

Nicki Minaj - Super Bass

Tell me something that's as cruel as school children (Gym Class Heroes reference)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Chavs!

Tell me something that's making Inuzuka's laptop go slow!


----------



## Ever

Confuzzlement?

Tell me something that's a hyperbolic personification.


----------



## Luxcario

QWERTYUIOPASDFGHJKLZXCVBNM

Tell me something that sucks.


----------



## Monoking

Dee.

Tell me something spunky.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu?

Tell me something that's atomic.


----------



## Monoking

death.


----------



## Ever

Tell me something that's romantic.


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> Tell me something that's romantic.


You are not helping!

Roses. I don't know.


----------



## Ever

I think it's highly amusing.

You need to tell me to tell you something.

Tell me something that's amusing.


----------



## Monoking

Midna's wierd hair/hat/whatever.
Tell me something cool.


----------



## Ever

Root beer floats with chocolate ice cream.

Tell me something addicting.


----------



## Monoking

Root beer floats with chocolate ice cream.

Tell me something weird.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

My imagination! Or so I'm told...

Tell me something that's overhyped about Final Fantasy VII! (This will be interesting)


----------



## SquishierCobra

Cloud's Buster Sword

Tell me something that's Heartless


----------



## Coroxn

An organ donor's corpse.

Tell me something that's an anagram.


----------



## Mai

Obviously Aradia Megido at various points.

Tom Marvolo Riddle = I Am Lord Voldemort.

Tell me something you absolutely need.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

An MRI scan. 

Tell me something that's red, black and has a Glasgow smile.


----------



## Monoking

Weavile.

Tell me something awesome and ghost type.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Dusknoir. 

Tell me something that's, by the government, officially Top Secret. :O


----------



## Monoking

Project capybara.
(You won't get this is you don't read old rps)

Tell me something phychic.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Me!! I made you ask that question!! :D

Tell me something that's completely irrelevant to what we're talking about.


----------



## Monoking

The fact that bibarel mate for life.


Tell me something spunky.
(Testing you!)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Hmm....
Raichu...?
No!! You! ...Eh... -.-"

Tell me something that's...pink headed!! (Testing you back :0)


----------



## Monoking

Duh, um.....
Potato?
(Gaaah, so much fail)


Tell me something made by a fan.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

(Lol, I was referring to my siggie, but oh well xD)

And...a...fan! it made itself!!! :D

Tell me something that's...tall.


----------



## Monoking

Wailord.


Tell me something small.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...Ratatta. Compared to Wailord, that is. 

Tell me something thats musical.


----------



## Monoking

Chatot.


Tell me something scyther.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scizor. (Oooookay!)

Tell me something that's scary.


----------



## Monoking

Me if you judge me.
(I will shank you through the computer, mang!)

Tell me something happy.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Me if I'm not on a Piccolo/Vegeta rage. 

Tell me something that's sad.


----------



## Monoking

Me, but it really more of a loss of motivation.


Tell me something.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Anything. 

Tell me something that's really, really overrated.


----------



## Monoking

Pikachu.



Tell me something with figs.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Trees. 

Tell me something with...pears.


----------



## Monoking

Also trees.




Tell me why.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Because it chooses to. 

Tell me how.


----------



## Monoking

They did it.

Tell me something wierd.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Domestic chickens. 

Tell me something that's insane.


----------



## Ever

Everglider~

Tell me something that's wordy.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Supercalifragilasticexpealladocious. 

Tell me something that's purple.


----------



## Scohui

Rain.

Tell me something that's slow


----------



## Zero Moment

You

Tell me something that's awesome


----------



## Scohui

Me

Tell me something that's jealous


----------



## Ever

You, because I have waaaay more posts >:D

Tell me something that's large and spiky.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Cats. 

Tell me something that's radical.


----------



## Ever

Dude!

Tell me something that's hypothetical.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

The random thoughts bouncing around in my head~

Tell me something that's abstract.


----------



## Scohui

My drawings

Tell me something that's funny


----------



## Ever

Sugar >:D

Tell me something that's frustrating.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Metric conversion!! >.<

Tell me something that's wicked.


----------



## Ever

Wicked!

Tell me something that's clawed.


----------



## Scohui

Claws!

Tell me something that's ninja


----------



## Ever

BEST PERSON EVA

Tell me something that's pink.


----------



## Scohui

GA *cough cough cough* Y

Tell me something that's smoky


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Your SOUL

Tell me something that's black.


----------



## Scohui

Racism

Tell me something that's illegal


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Chuck Norris. 

Tell me something that's heroic.


----------



## Scohui

Steve McGranahan

Tell me something that's redneck(besides him)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Squidbillies (AND NO, I don't watch that show)

Tell me something that's...fat!


----------



## Scohui

Cow!

Tell me something that's crossing the road


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Chickens

Tell me something that explains chickens' motives to cross a busy street.


----------



## Scohui

Dinosaurs!

Tell me something that's from the Discovery Channel


----------



## Ulqi-chan

"I Love the World" song. 

Tell me something from Mythbusters.


----------



## Scohui

Adam Savage and Jaime Hyneman


Tell me something that's explosive


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Cherry bombs. 

Tell me something from Plants vs Zombies.


----------



## Scohui

Sunflowers and Flag zombies


Tell me something that's in common


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Me, myself and I.

Tell me something that's odd.


----------



## Scohui

Cow flying

Tell me something that's from the LMFAO


----------



## Ever

((Guys I met Adam Savage's son!))

Similarity.

Tell me something that has an aura.


----------



## Scohui

(Was he playing with explosives? It wouldn't be a surprise)

Lucario

Tell me something that's fishy


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Obama. 

Tell me something that's emotionally disturbed.


----------



## Tomboy

Bella from Twilight.

Tell me something that is inexplicable.


----------



## Ever

((No, he was at a performing arts camp :P))

That you're going to wear makeup.

Tell me something that's a meme.


----------



## Scohui

Slowpoke

Tell me something that's a cat


----------



## Tomboy

The Pink Panther.

Thell me something that's loud.


----------



## Scohui

(His mom's fault :P)

Music

Tell me something that's Apple


----------



## Ever

((I think he was there for the acting))

iPad.

Tell me something else that's a meme.


----------



## Tomboy

mudkip


Tell me something thats P!NK


----------



## Scohui

Pinkimin! (hehe)

Tell me something that's not true


----------



## Spatz

Pink is a form of blue.

Tell me something about Karkat


----------



## Ulqi-chan

No comment because I have no knowledge. 

Tell me something that's orange and silver.


----------



## Scohui

HS and SS

Tell me something that's out of hell


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Bats. 

Tell me something from Batmaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## Scohui

Pikachu

Tell me something that's funny


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Your face. :D

Tell me something that's hilarious.


----------



## Scohui

My personality

Tell me something that's sad


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Our economy. 

Tell me something that's schizophrenic.


----------



## Scohui

That word

Tell me something that's inception


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Katy Perry :P

Tell me something that's...green. And orange. And not a football team.


----------



## Ever

Peas and carrots :D

Tell me something that's...uh...sexy?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

.......
SZAYEL!!! XD

Tell me something that's Ugly.


----------



## Mai

... Since you capitalized "ugly," I'm going to have to direct you to Tides Under Siege.

Tell me something that's unlikely.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Hmmm... Terminator coming back. Again.

Tell me something that's ridiculously Mary-Sued.


----------



## Scohui

Mary-Sue


Tell me something that's late


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Me. :P

Tell me something that's ridiculous.


----------



## Ever

Redonkulousness

Tell me  something that's disturbing (I think we all know what this'll be :P)


----------



## Luxcario

porn

Tell me something that's weird.


----------



## Ever

((I was going for "Your one-shot"))

My brain.

Tell me something that's disgusting >:D


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Cows. 

Tell me something that's old.


----------



## Ever

My slippers.

Tell me something that's adorable and scary.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Ulquiorra, fwee~ <3

Tell me something that's challenging.


----------



## Ever

Beating the Elite 4 with a lv.1 Magikarp!

Tell me something that's tedious.


----------



## SquishierCobra

A slow painful death.

Tell me something that's an anagram of something weird but funny


----------



## Ulqi-chan

A Decimal Point = I'm A Dot in Place

Dunno where I heard that from; just stuck to me. 

Tell me something that's barbaric.


----------



## Monoking

American  polictics.


Tell me something inspirational.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

The awesomeness of Chuck Norris. 

Tell me something that's unwilling to wait for anything/anyone.


----------



## Monoking

An impatient imbecile.

Tell me when it will end.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...No comment

Tell me something that's grey.


----------



## Monoking

Matter.


Tell me something happy.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

You! In my mind, at least. 

Tell me something that's peculiar.


----------



## Monoking

Me.





Tell me something about me.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Seems to me like you're hopeless. Why? No earthly idea. 

Tell me something that's happy.


----------



## Monoking

Happy people.


Tell me something that's over nine thousand.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

The reading on Vegeta's scouter. Nappa is mad. 

Tell me something that's a Super Saiyan One Man Army.


----------



## Monoking

Goku, honey. He twill mess you up!

(Lol, i'm weird)

Tell me an android.


----------



## Frostagin

Laminated paper. Tell me something that's edible.


----------



## Monoking

Pop tarts.



Tell me something fishy.


----------



## Zero Moment

Eridan

Tell me something vampiric.


----------



## Monoking

Edward.



Tell me something even fishier than what you said.


----------



## sv_01

Seahorsedad.

Tell me something that's hard to imagine.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

My very complex mind. 

Tell me something that's wordy.


----------



## Frostagin

England to America when he's drunk.
England:YOU DON'T KNOW ME I'M THE UNITED BLOODY KINGDOM AND I CAN HELD MY LOQUOR BETTER THAT YOU ANYDAY!

Tell me something strange.


----------



## Scohui

Misteryous stranger

Tell me something bad


----------



## Monoking

No tacos.





Tell me something evil.


----------



## Scohui

I killed your parents


Tell me something that's joyful


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I killed your parents
> Tell me something that's joyful


You butthole.


*Shooots*
Me. I'm joyful when i get revenge.


----------



## Luxcario

Tell me something that makes me explode


----------



## Scohui

Spunky

Tell me something that's cool


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky's post count.

Tell me something that rules.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Frostagin said:


> England to America when he's drunk.
> England:YOU DON'T KNOW ME I'M THE UNITED BLOODY KINGDOM AND I CAN HELD MY LOQUOR BETTER THAT YOU ANYDAY!


Dude. I need that in my siggie. Do I have permission from you? :D
--
Me.

Tell me something that's zig-zagey.


----------



## Scohui

A zigzagoon

Tell me something that's lamp


----------



## Luxcario

A lamp

Tell me something that's squishierCobray


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...Pudding. 

Tell me something that's masquerade-y.


----------



## Luxcario

Michael Jackson - Thriller

Tell me something that's spunky.


----------



## Scohui

Raichu

Tell me something that's rainbows


----------



## Luxcario

Rainbow Dash

Tell me something that's not funky.


----------



## Monoking

A machoke.

Tell me something farfetched.
(Hoping for something here, people)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

(Crushing dreams :D)

The never-ending song. 

Tell me something that's fluffy.


----------



## Monoking

A flaaffy.


Tell me something hopeful.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...Urm...You?

Tell me something that's a dream crusher.


----------



## Monoking

My mom.
.....



Tell me something hatful.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Brokenhearted little girls. 

Tell me something that's vengeful.


----------



## Luxcario

Final Fantasy?

Tell me something that is angry.


----------



## Monoking

Me.



Tell me something apologetic.


----------



## Luxcario

Me after you left two Forum Games.
Tell me something mudkippy.


----------



## Monoking

Tell me something kind.


----------



## Luxcario

Tell me something technical.


----------



## Monoking

Tell me something fun.


----------



## Luxcario

Tell me something wretched.


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> Tell me something wretched.


...Do it right. Something fun, please.


----------



## Luxcario

Theme parks.

Something weird.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

The art of living. 

Tell me something that's hidden.


----------



## Scohui

Solid Snake

Tell me something that's TV


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Fat Albert, fwee. :D

Tell me something that's fun.


----------



## Frostagin

Roaming Youtube.
Tell me something that's sci-fi.



Ulqi-chan said:


> Dude. I need that in my siggie. Do I have permission from you? :D


Sure thing. Hetalia quotes FTW :3


----------



## Monoking

Star wars.



Tell me something soupy.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Frostagin said:


> Sure thing. Hetalia quotes FTW :3


Dude. That rocks. Thanks! :D

---

Chicken Noodle...Stew. *eyebrow dance*

Tell me something that's flowery.


----------



## Ever

FLOWER DOLL(s)

Tell me something that's warm.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Soup. 

Tell me something that's sugary.


----------



## Ever

Cnadey. *shot for spelling PHAIL* 
...I meant Candy.

Tell me something that's green.


----------



## Monoking

Piccolo.


Tell me something lengendary.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Super Saiyans. (Back again with DBZ, are we?)

Tell me something that's tailed.


----------



## Ever

Fawkes

Tell me something that's tall.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Skyscrapers. 

Tell me something that is icy.


----------



## Ever

Rinks.

Something off-white?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

....
Black! :3

Something that's reddish brown?


----------



## Monoking

The color reddish brown.

Tell me something super.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Saiyans. Fwee!

Something that's silver?


----------



## Monoking

....Silver.


Tell me something with a tail.
(I'm not even trying anymore)


----------



## The Omskivar

A fox.

Tell me something faaaaaaaaaabulous.


----------



## Ever

Applejack :D

Tell me something that's ~awesomesaucity~!


----------



## Monoking

Is awesome sauce.


Tell me something dry.


----------



## Ever

Rawst Berries (I think)

Tell me something bitter.


----------



## Luxcario

A berry. I'm too lazy to look it up.

Tell me something made in China.


----------



## sv_01

Ehh... Those toys from KFC, I think.

Tell me something that's slimy.




Everglider said:


> Rawst Berries (I think)


No, it's Chesto Berries. Rawst Berries are bitter.


----------



## Luxcario

Tell me something that's creepypasta.


----------



## Monoking

A mew who wants to serve you.


Tell me something spicy.


----------



## Luxcario

Tikka.

Tell me something psychic.


----------



## Monoking

Drowzee.


Tell me something kind.


----------



## Luxcario

Tell me something dead.


----------



## Krazoa

An undercover zombie baking cookies

Tell me something that's glowy X3 nya


----------



## Luxcario

Radioactivity

Tell me something furry


----------



## Krazoa

A kitty nya X3

Tell me something that's cute ^.^


----------



## Luxcario

panda

Tell me something that's  evil.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Tell me something that's cold.


----------



## Scohui

An ice cream truck!

Tell me something that's tasty


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Tell me something that's TV-ish.


----------



## Scohui

Reality shows


Tell me something that's not a pokemon


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Charlie Sheen. 

Tell me something that is a Pokemon.


----------



## Scohui

Myself <-

Tell me something that's "yo dawg" joke


----------



## Luxcario

Wacky Dawg

Tell me something that's wacky dawg


----------



## Ulqi-chan

OUR ECONOMY DUUUUUUUUH

Tell me something that's elegant.


----------



## Scohui

Um...a sword

Tell me something that's studyland


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...
Ever? She was in it at one time. I think. 

Tell me something that's orange and purple.


----------



## Scohui

(I just got out from there)

A vomited orange. Ew

Tell me something that's disturbing


----------



## Krazoa

A neko tonberry nya 8D

Tell me something that repels nekos X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan

My Neko repel spray. 0.0

Tell me something that's derpy.


----------



## Scohui

Hate something today, love it tomorrow

Tell me something that's broway


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...
YEEEEEW!! :D

Tell me something that's broken beyond repair.


----------



## Scohui

My sanity.

Tell me something that's evolution


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Espeon.  

Tell me something that's opposites.


----------



## Scohui

+-

Tell me something that's dramatic


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Chimpmunks. 

Tell ne something that's lovely.


----------



## Krazoa

hehe a neko like me nya X3

Tell me something that's fuzzy ^.^


----------



## Scohui

Cola! Or something!

Tell me something that's L.A.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

L.A.

Tell me something that's haunting you.


----------



## Scohui

Cancer


Tell me something that's messed up


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Terrorists. 

Tell me something that's amazing.


----------



## Krazoa

The glowy purpleness of the Tonberries karma nya X3

Tell me something that you know about the neko nya ^.^?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

They're Neko-y. 

Tell me something describing the dragon.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

They're scaly.

Tell me something that's a palindrome.


----------



## The Omskivar

Dammit I'm mad

Tell me something that's a paradox


----------



## Frostagin

When people see themselves stealing cars so they go back in time and steal the car and then give themselves the idea to steal the car.

Tell me something dragon-y.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Wyvern. 

Tell mr something that starts with Jack.


----------



## Monoking

Jack Skellington.


Tell me something ghost type.


----------



## Frostagin

(Captain) Jack Harkness. Or if you prefer, Jack Carter.
EDIT: Ninja'd. Er, Gengar.

Tell me something that's anime.


----------



## Monoking

Frostagin said:


> EDIT: Ninja'd. Er, Gengar.


Exactly the answer I wanted. Thank you.

Anme? Inyuyasha.


Tell me something used to capture electric type  pokemon.


----------



## Frostagin

Light balls!
EDIT: Ah poop. I meant Quick Balls. You know, because they're all yellow and lightning-y and stuff.

Tell me something artful.


----------



## Monoking

Frostagin said:


> Light balls!


That is not even close to what I thought they were called. 9-6

Artful? Art.

Tell me something awesome.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

DERP, Piccolo. 

Tell me something that's bright.


----------



## Monoking

Hmm....
Vegeta's super sayian hair. Hurts my eyes.


Tell me something short.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

This post.

TMST burned.


----------



## Monoking

...Mmkay.


Tell me something slow.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

That's Hard, Ehh... Give-A-ME time to think about that...

You.

Tell me something that's out of date.


----------



## Luxcario

A chocolate bar that I ate yesterday o_O

Tell me something stupid.


----------



## Scohui

You ate the chocolate bar anyway


Tell me something that's babies


----------



## Monoking

Err, diapers?

Tell me somethin spoopy.


----------



## Scohui

Um...snoopy?


Tell me something that's misunderstood


----------



## Krazoa

Tonberries, they only want to work in your kitchens xD

Tell me something that's surprising?


----------



## Monoking

The fact there's nothing under the truck.


Tell me something fuzzzy.


----------



## Krazoa

A fluffball cat X3

Tell me something that The Doctor would know X3


----------



## Monoking

...Doctor. Stuff.

Tell me something nice.


----------



## Krazoa

Cookies and Cream nya X3

Tell me something that's invisible


----------



## Scohui

You ish nice.


Tell me something that's blue moon


----------



## Monoking

I don't know how to respond to your nonsensical comments...

Tell me something sick.


----------



## Krazoa

A poorly Neko that needs healing ^.^

Tell me something that's chaotic


----------



## Monoking

A chaos emerald.


Tell me why.


----------



## Scohui

Wynaut?

Tell me something that's brick


----------



## Monoking

A house.


Tell me how.


----------



## Krazoa

42

Tell me something that's unknown?


----------



## Scohui

Unown

Tell me something old


----------



## Krazoa

A Time Lord

Tell me something that's curious


----------



## Ulqi-chan

My imagination. *eyebrow dance*

Tell me something that is the key to life, the universe and everything. And isn't 42.


----------



## Scohui

0:3!

Tell me something thin


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Pen. 

Something that's fast.


----------



## Scohui

Slowpoke!

Tell me something out of the box


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Air. 0.0

Something that is uninspiriational.


----------



## Scohui

A white box.


Tell me something lovely


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Lamps. 

Something that's chocolate covered?


----------



## Scohui

My poop. Don't you dare to eat it.


Tell me something that makes me wanna kill


----------



## Ulqi-chan

NYAN CAT

Something that's lacey.


----------



## Scohui

Um...naked girlz?

Tell me something that I should not google


----------



## Luxcario

Tubgirl. (You are going to google it, aren't you?)

Tell me something that's atomic.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

YOUR FACE

Tell me something that's white.


----------



## Luxcario

Snow.

Tell me something icy.


----------



## Scohui

An ice cream truck

Tell me something that's fridays


----------



## Luxcario

Crunchie bar

Tell me something comfy.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Chairs. 

Something that's...fiery.


----------



## Luxcario

Tell me something funny


----------



## Scohui

Do not eat my face

Tell me something that's youtube


----------



## Ulqi-chan

PWNED

Tell me something that's sandy.


----------



## Scohui

More sand

Tell me something that's uncommon


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Gotta watch to understand

Something that's bubbly.


----------



## Scohui

(You do realize I can't see anything, do you?)

A water snorlax


Tell me something wrong


----------



## Ulqi-chan

D: 
Seriously? That really sucks. I feel sad. I am on my iPod, though, so that may be the problem. THATS NOT COOLIO

---

THAT FREAKING YOUTUBE ON MY IPOD TOUCH. 

Something that's suckish.


----------



## Monoking

A flying pencil.


Tell me how to live happily.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

By telling me if I got YouTube to work. 

Beep

Something that's helpful.


----------



## Scohui

You got youtube working fine, and I now understand why other links were soo...listed.

Tell me something that's opinion


----------



## Ulqi-chan

(YESSSSH!!)

That shell looks bad on you. 

Something that's rocky.


----------



## Monoking

A geodude's brain.

Tell me something big.


----------



## Scohui

(Oh no you didn't)

My head.

Tell me something that's rage


----------



## Ulqi-chan

You, I'm guessing. 

Something that's ridiculously crappy.


----------



## Scohui

Your powers >:D

Tell me something offensive


----------



## Ulqi-chan

(Offensive D:)

What you said. DERP. 

Tell me Something that's defensive.


----------



## Monoking

Me around new people.


Tell me about me.


----------



## Scohui

Can't...I promised....

Tell me something that's stupid


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Well, the concept of time. I mean, REALLY. 

Something that's corrupted by human people.


----------



## Scohui

Life itself

Tell me something that's surprising


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Darkness. 

Something that's retarded.


----------



## Scohui

This (zoom needed or just good eyes)

Tell me something butt cracking


----------



## Monoking

...I don't want to...

Tell me something about my story.


----------



## Ever

IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL TT^TT

Tell me something about soup >:D


----------



## Frostagin

Its gloopy.

Tell me something dark.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Darkness

Tell me something that's missing.


----------



## Monoking

.


Tell me something cheerful.


----------



## Ever

Pinkie Pie!

Tell me something REDONKULOUS!


----------



## Monoking

Me.


Tell me a good thing about life and death.


----------



## Luxcario

(that's not an adjective, Spunky)

Tell me something that's oozy.


----------



## Ever

(It doesn't have to be...)
@Spunky: They are inevitable?
@Lux: Goo?

Something flare-y?


----------



## Monoking

Flareon.

Tell me something guys like to do without their girlfriends.


----------



## Scohui

...I will not be serious so I say "Can't say"


Tell me something strange


----------



## Monoking

You.


Tell me something fierce.


----------



## Scohui

The wolfes that walk around my house

Tell me somthing horrifying


----------



## Monoking

Having to look at your sig.
Tell me something fast.


----------



## Ever

My brother, in cross country races.

Something that's a personification.


----------



## Monoking

Um... Something.


tell me something that's smooth.


----------



## Scohui

Me with sunglasses

Tell me something coolio


----------



## Monoking

...Me.

Tell me the best thing about me.


----------



## Ever

You are the best friend I could ever ask for :3

Something about me?


----------



## Monoking

You are squishy very spunky.

Tell me something fishy.


----------



## Scohui

The fish I caught today



Tell me something that's hat


----------



## Ever

I am not squishy! DX

The MAd HAtter.

Tell me something that's marshmallow-icious.


----------



## Scohui

Camping trip!

Tell me something paradoxal


----------



## Ever

The Grandfather Paradox.

Something squishy?


----------



## Scohui

You (hehe)

Tell me something that's blanket


----------



## Ever

No. I am _not_ amused.


----------



## Scohui

Everglider said:


> No. I am _not_ amused.


Okay, okay. I'm squishy.


----------



## Ever

Unlined paper is blank(et)

Tell me something that's brighter than the sun~


----------



## Scohui

My mind < 

Tell me something awkward


----------



## Monoking

Yo sig


tell me something legendary.


----------



## Ever

Dragonfree x3

Something epicly epic?


----------



## Scohui

The fact that I got ninja'd

Tell me something that's studyland


----------



## Ever

Concert freaking reports :/

Something mandy speed?


----------



## Scohui

Poliwager

Tell me something that's joystick


----------



## Monoking

Old video games.

Tel me something spunky fantastic.


----------



## Scohui

Yourself

Tell me something that's...Slowbro-tastic


----------



## Ever

You?

Something with devil horns, besides the devil?


----------



## Scohui

houndoom!


Tell me something from heaven


----------



## Monoking

Me. I ish an angel.


Tell me something awesome about arceus.


----------



## Dar

Absolutely nothing.

Tell me something thats awesome about Giritina.


----------



## Scohui

Is freakin powerful!

Tell me something lovely


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Dark panda hates Arceus?*



Dark Koala said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Tell me something thats awesome about Giritina.


Excuse me? 


Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Is freakin powerful!
> 
> Tell me something lovely


This is correct

Lovely? Me.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: Dark panda hates Arceus?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> This is correct


No. This is ninja'd.

Tell me something interesting


----------



## Ever

Fantasy adventure novels <3

Something annoying?


----------



## Monoking

Trollers.

Tell m something related to me.


----------



## Ever

Soup x3

Something shiny?


----------



## Luxcario

A shiny POKEMON

Tell me something permenant.


----------



## Ever

Sharpie.

Something amusing?


----------



## Luxcario

Dramatic Chipmunk

Something sharp?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

My smartness. :D

Something that's soft.


----------



## Luxcario

Bunny

SOmething bouncy


----------



## hyphen

Rubber balls.

Tell me something that's fun to poke.


----------



## Luxcario

Bunny (again)

Tell me something derpy


----------



## Ever

Derpy Hooves Me

Something scary?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

My imagination.  

Something that's bipolar?


----------



## Luxcario

Polar bear?

Something stretchy.


----------



## Ever

Yoga pants.

Something aura-tastic? (Besides Darkie!)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Dark Aura

Tell me something that's linked to Greenwich Meen Time!


----------



## Ever

Stuff >:D

Something utterly amazing?


----------



## Luxcario

Arkeis spriting.

Something totally out of this world with craziness?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Points to self*

Tell me something that's cool about Ugg Boots!


----------



## Luxcario

THEY'RE FLUFFY, MAN!

Tell me something plain.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

An idiot's stupidity!

Tell me something that's so bad about Ugg Boots!


----------



## Frostagin

NOBODY WEARS THEM.

Tell me something magical.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Spawning trick on the Halo games!

Tell me something that explains why people think Ugg Boots are for girls and gays!


----------



## Frostagin

People don't understand the awesomeness of ugg boots. (Of course, I'm a girl, so I may not be the best person to speak on this.)

Tell me something that explains why I've been on the computer all day.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Boredom!

Tell me something that'll explain why you haven't been on TCoD! (It gets boring when no bugger's on)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Not lying; I WAS PLANTING TREES. 

Something that makes you want to punch yourself in the face.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Final Fantasy VI, equipping Relm with the Moustache Relic, changing Sketch into Manip.! (Or, as we all know it stands for, Manipulate! Hey, it got Shadow doing the carameldansen)

Tell me something that'll explain why I cannot remember my Photobucket username and password!

(Planting trees?)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

(Yeah. It was a Youth thing at my church.)

You have too much awesome sauce poured into your head. 

Something that explains why 42 is the answer to life, the universe and everything.


----------



## Zero Moment

Because the doors sigh when I open them.

Something AWESOME (but not sauce)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Hmm... 
Carnivals. Gotta love 'em. 

Tell me something that's oddly off-colored.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Ulqihora's face, it's too white, he needs sun! (Not like the other Arancars can talk...)

Tell me something that's going to help me past Inuzuka on Reach on Xbox Live! Apart from the fact I have "A Monument To All Your Sins" and he wants me to get it for him as payment for getting me the Legendary Collection 2! *pant* *pant*

(Church?)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

(Long, long story, mah friend.)

Faith in yourself! :3

Something that's cold, icy and orange all over.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The personality of Ulqihora's opponent in your Signature! (Yes, I DO know his name, by the by! It's Bob! Or is it Steve? One o' 3! (Yorkshire accent creeping in there))

tell me something that'll explain why Yami Yugi looks always cheesed off!


----------



## Ever

His hair sticks up too much? Or maybe...he's pissed at Regular Yugi? Or...He wanted to dye his hair blue instead of purple, but the barber made a mistake? Or...

Something that explains my sudden impulse to write one-shots that I have no inspiration for?


----------



## Monoking

Drepression.


Tell me a secret.


----------



## Scohui

I'm not a slow...poke.

Tell me something cute


----------



## Monoking

Joo.

Tell me something japanese.


----------



## Scohui

Toshiba

Tell me something fantastic


----------



## Monoking

Raichu.


Tell me something sky-ful.


----------



## Scohui

A bird

Tell me something empty


----------



## Monoking

My soul


Tell me something quick.


----------



## Scohui

A quick reply

Tell me something not true


----------



## Monoking

My face is blah derp.


Tell me something fancy.


----------



## Krazoa

hehe a ballroom neko dance nya X3

Tell me something that is purple and glowy but good xD


----------



## Luxcario

Radioactive blackberries.

Tell me something that can fly.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Krazoa when she hears there is something glowy and purple and safe in Japan! *Wink*

Tell me something that'll bring Krazoa back online, other than previously stated by either of us!


----------



## Luxcario

Hmmm.....glowy purple string.

Something explicit.


----------



## Frostagin

France's mind. You don't want to know what he's thinking.

Tell me something hilarious.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You know that poster someone on (probably) dA did with Mewtwo wearing Lucario's "shorts" and Mew behind him commenting on his "lovely legs" with Mewtwo doing the Shorts quote from Red/Blue/Yellow and said Youngster going "Word!"...

Tell me something that's funny and has been said by Kefka! (cuz you've got such little choice on that...)


----------



## Luxcario

I really don't know what you're talking about.

Tell me something nonsensical.



			
				Frostagin said:
			
		

> France's mind. You really don't want to know what he's thinking.


XD


----------



## Monoking

Uh...You replied to your own one.

Tell me something frosty.


----------



## Luxcario

Froslass

Something burning.


----------



## Monoking

Fire.

Tell me something fats.


----------



## Ever

Snorlax?

Something shiny?

Why is everything I type a question?


----------



## Monoking

Shiny pokemon.

It's good to ask questions...

Tell me something wet.


----------



## Ever

Tears.

Something underrated?


----------



## Monoking

Slugma.

Tell me something spooky.


----------



## Krazoa

Zombies that act exactly like me...

Tell me something that's kawaii X3 nya


----------



## Monoking

....Uh..
Snappy response not found.



Tell me something Mysticmoon


----------



## Krazoa

hehe something in space nya that I forgot the name of Oo

Tell me something that's purple X3


----------



## Ever

Uh...my pen? Purrloin?

Somefink dangerous?


----------



## Krazoa

A neko that wants some melonbread nya X3

Tell me something that's sharp ^.^


----------



## Ever

My nails when I slit your throat.

Something annoying?


----------



## Monoking

Trolllers!!!!!1!!!11

Tell me something spooky~


----------



## Luxcario

ghosts~

Something leathery?


----------



## Ever

Leather feathers (which I have)

Something catchy?


----------



## Monoking

Shuck a shinx~

Tell me something lame.


----------



## Ever

Scizor >:D

Something shinyy~


----------



## Monoking

Not snivy.

Tell me something Fantastic.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

My Real Name! (I hate Marvel...)

Tell me something that'll help me get all the Halo Anniversary Achievements!


----------



## Monoking

Teabagging.

Tell me something to make cereal taste better.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Milk and sugar, especially on Wheetabix or whatever it's called these days!

Tell me something that'll stop me putting in bloody typoes all the time!


----------



## Monoking

Spellcheck.

Tell me something only a dbz fan would know.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Trunks' sister in the Manga is Bra!

Tell me something that could possibly be a redeeming feature of DragonBall: Evolution, other than Jamie Chong!


----------



## Monoking

N/A, there is none.
And thank you for that fact~

Tell me something sparkly.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'll whisper so PhaRaoH doesn't hear: *whisper* *whisper* *whisper*

Tell me something Nekoes like to do! And you're not allowed to look at Krazoa for the answer!


----------



## Ever

Say 'nya'. 

Tell me something that amuses you greatly.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Teasing cats! Mostly with string and lights on walls!!!

Tell me something glowy, purple and not radioactive or anything deadly, but is big, lasts a long time and we can tease Krazoa with!

*Turns round half expecting the next post to be FROM Krazoa...*


----------



## Monoking

Ki blasts from me!

Tell me something dark.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

PhaRaoH's favourite colour! (It's either black or red, I can't remember...)

Tell me something that'll explain how Ki blasts are not dangerous!


----------



## Monoking

This.

*Shoots large one at ground, multiple explosions*

*Cough cough*

Tell me something unexpected.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Inuzuka actually succeeded at being stealthy... I'm scared...

Tell me something about as scary as Inuzuka being good at being stealthy on Halo! And I'm talking about the TCoD member!


----------



## SquishierCobra

All the stuff that I heard goes on in prison

Tell me something that's dark


----------



## Dar

Koalas.

Tell me something that involves Audino.


----------



## Aethelstan

The color pink.

Tell me something that's gregarious.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Homer Simpson

Tell me something that's colored like chocolate or scat, but isn't actually chocolate or scat.


----------



## Monoking

Non-scat non-chocolate??


Tell me something distant.


----------



## SquishierCobra

My mind.

Tell me something nerdy.


----------



## Monoking

Nerds.


Tell me something purple.


----------



## sv_01

A sea dweller's blood.

Tell me something that's complex.


----------



## Ever

Dioxyribonucleic Acid

Tell me something that's uplifting.


----------



## Frostagin

Tomorrow is Thanksgiving!

Tell me something about Yu-Gi-Oh the Abridged Series.


----------



## Ever

It's abridged?

Tell me something that's yumful.


----------



## Monoking

SOUP

Tell me something gray.


----------



## Ever

Fog.
Something dissapointing?


----------



## Monoking

What I'm having for dinner.

Tell me something hopeful.


----------



## Dar

Hope.

Tell me something that's feline.


----------



## Monoking

Korin.


Tell me something you've learned from me.


----------



## Frostagin

You are awesome.

Tell me something kawaii. :3

(Translation for non-anime freaks: cute)


----------



## SquishierCobra

My hamster

Tell me something that's evil


----------



## Frostagin

Anything that starts with d. Think about it. 
Darkrai(Mystery Dungeon), Darth*insert sith name here*, Dialga(in Mystery Dungeon), etc.

Tell me something Japanese.


----------



## Ever

Pokemon!

Something icy?


----------



## SquishierCobra

A yeti

tell me something that's a Digital Hazard


----------



## Frostagin

Random viruses that destroy DarkMoon City and make us think that Sunshine City is behind it all.

Tell me something creepy.


----------



## Krazoa

A Xaviern at the bottom of your stairs..

Tell me something that's on your mind


----------



## Ever

Dar

Something that you just ate?


----------



## Monoking

Lasagna.

Tell me something wet.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

A glass of milk! Which Krazoa has jus stolen off with...

Tell me something that'll help us Knights of the Blue Flame win the next Manga Night quiz like we did last month!


----------



## Krazoa

Sorry xD can't help you there cause I saw you fail and it was a tough quiz

Tell me something that you know is describable nya X3


----------



## Dar

Cats. I think they're describable.

Tell me something that involves ASDF movies :3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

YouTube! Apparently!

Tell me something that has a Let's Play I can watch on YouTube after Legacy of Kain: Defiance!


----------



## Aethelstan

...someone's channel on Youtube?

Tell me something that's philanthropic.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Human Rights

Tell me something stupider than Political Correctness, if such a beast even exists!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Her body temperature of 98.3 degrees on average.

Tell me about something with a half-life of less than a year.


----------



## LadyJirachu

A butterfly.

Tell me something kawaii about pokemon :D


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

(do you even understand chemistry terms)

The fact that Pokemon is Japanese and the word "Kawaii" originates in Japan.

Tell me something with a half-life of less than an hour.


----------



## Stryke

Francium, if I recall correctly.

Tell me a flavor of Jelly Belly


----------



## LadyJirachu

Peach :)

Tell me your favorite pokemon that resembles a dog, fox, or wolf (basicly a canine)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Raikou.

Tell me a radioactive fruit


----------



## Stryke

Bananas that were in a nuclear fallout

Tell me an 8 digit number with the third digit as 5.


----------



## sv_01

43528512

Tell me something that expands rapidly.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

(Finchwidget, bananas are already more radioactive than the average fruit. They have potassium in them.)

No.

Tell me about a sweets business in the US


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

KFF and Finchwidget (for that one weird day in November)

Tell me a game for the Switch


----------



## sv_01

Marry her and adopt a puppy perhaps?

Tell me something that is spiral-shaped.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

disney's profit for pc games i mean first they got rid of toontown to focus on club penguin and now they got rid of club penguin for this pay to play garbage they call club penguin islands like i mean if you're going to get rid of a beloved game for a less beloved game at least make sure that it's going to stay afloat for more than 10 years
sorry i'm just really pissed

tell me something you liked about toontown


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The slapstick!

Tell me something awesome about Power Rangers!


----------



## LadyJirachu

Theres a pink one :P

Tell me something you like a lot about your favorite color.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

red is red
tell me something you like about toilet paper


----------



## Stryke

It's made of star stuff

Tell me something thats edible and involves melted cheese


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

A tomato.
I lied about the cheese part.

Tell me a lie.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Genesect
Tell me your favorite small animal (hamster, mouse, rat, chinchilla, etc.?)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Hamster

tell me your favorite joke


----------



## Sglod

What's the difference between a run-down bus stop and an promiscuous crab?

One's a crusty bus station and the other's a busty crustacean

Tell me a fact about your town/county/state (make sure it's interesting and unique!)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

America became its own country in my state.

Tell me something about your favorite video game.


----------



## norblarchoop

Masquirain its hard as fuck to use 'cause its weak.

Tell me something that's smexy (hint its me)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Neith, in Smite.

Tell me an interesting fact about Guano.


----------



## Cynder

Protecting guano producing birds was a major influence in the development of environmental consciousness. (I had to look it up on Wikipedia)

Tell me your favorite metal.


----------



## Gzhoom

Platinum.

Tell me something that's spiky.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sonic the hedgehog.

Tell me what you think of the name Bob.


----------



## sv_01

Lapis Lazuli from Steven Universe.

Tell me something that branches a lot.


----------



## Gzhoom

A tree.

Tell me something edgy.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

A sword.

Tell me something about sloths.


----------



## audrey729

They have moss growing on them.

Tell me something about Echidnas


----------



## sv_01

They lay eggs.

Tell me something that's mechanical.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

The Megazord.


Tell me something that sounds totally made-up but is actually true


----------



## Stryke

Flat Earth Theory (but for real, the Toledo War)

Tell me an interesting fact about the country of Malta


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

There's a dinosaur black market there.

Tell me why cats are memes


----------

